# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  in ski country...the ice is melting...columbines are begining to push up through the ground...the sun is stronger...robins are showing up....moose are coming down from the heights and bears are millin

## MIke R

in ski country...the ice is melting...columbines are begining to push up through the ground...the sun is stronger...robins are showing up....moose are coming down from the heights and bears are milling about the dumpsters....and skiing is still awesome

----------


## rivertrash

Great picture, MikeR.  Thanks for posting it. 

Is "mud season" over or are you in the middle of it?  We were in the Beav the first week of April and it was coming on strong.  But I suspect it's later in coming up where you are.

----------


## MIke R

the melting has been nice and gradual up here....and we re still getting snow in between.....so no real mud season to speak of this year......gettin ready to head over to your neck of thw woods for some early season trout fishing and camping Memorial Day weekend

----------


## rivertrash

Going back to Sylvan Lake?

----------


## MIke R

yup

----------


## JoshA

Nice photo Miker. Is that Lake Dillon?

----------


## MIke R

yes..the Frisco side

----------


## JoshA

That's a reservoir for Denver. I think I heard that when that was being constructed, Californians were upset that Denver was stealing their water since anything on the west side of the divide flows into the Colorado River. There is a pipeline under the divide to bring the water to Denver.

----------


## MIke R

yeah thats right....no one is allowed to swim in it.....water and oil will be the cause of the next world war or civil war...count on it....

----------


## MIke R

well...it had to happen eventually.....first day of rain, since early October  :-((((

----------


## MIke R

A group of investors who make up the Fortress Investment Group are buying IntraWest, owners of, among others, Tremblant, Whistler Blackcomb, Copper Mt and Winter park CO, Mammouth Mt CA  and Stratton VT...for a cool 1.81 BILLION dollars( 35 bucks a share), plus another billion to acquire their debt.......stay tuned

----------

